# Egyptian, Surprised



## Ramzinho (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi guys. i was just googling when i found this. and i was like WOW a community for foreigner staying at egypt. i'm totally impressed.

So i'm just introducing myself to you guys, i'm a 25 yrs old senior construction and management engineer and i wanted to know how do you guys find egypt, i mean now you are not just tourists but actually residents. how is your paychecks doing you compared to the prices here. how do you find the people in here and was egypt as you expected or better or worse.

cheers everybody. and wishing you all a good stay


----------

